# Help with an EO blend for soap



## bumbleklutz (Jul 8, 2017)

First let me say that I have zero experience using EOs in soap or blending them, other than lavender.  

Recently, I was given an ounce each of citronella and litsea cubeba and would like to use them in a soap, but I feel like I should add a third scent into that blend.  

Given those two EOs, what third (or even fourth) one would you add to it?  

Any help and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  I should note that I am sensitive to patchouli (causes asthma to flare up) and I'm not a huge fan of lavender but not totally opposed to it.  Lavender tends to smell like moth balls to me.  Again any suggestion would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 8, 2017)

I would either add some more citrus (grapefruit, orange or tangerine 10x, Bergamot) and expect some fading because that's what citrus does in soap though litsea does help anchor it (I also sometimes use clay mixed with the EO to help anchor it - it seems to help). Or go the other direction and use something like tea-tree or eucalyptus and/or rosemary to give a bass note and make the scent more green.


----------



## bumbleklutz (Jul 8, 2017)

Thanks so much!  I was thinking either basil or rosemary, but wasn't sure.   I do like foodie type scents. Thinking about that combo is making me hungry.


----------



## Cellador (Jul 8, 2017)

Personally, I'd add lemongrass EO to that mix. Maybe a majority of lemongrass, anchored with litsea cubeba, and a little citronella. You could probably add lavender to it if you had it on-hand and wanted to add a little floral to the mix.

I haven't tried that blend before, but maybe try playing with a couple of drops on a cottonball, q-tips, or a bottle to see how you like it before committing to it.

Also, I believe citronella is a sensitizer, so I would use that EO in very low amounts.


----------



## lsg (Jul 8, 2017)

Citronella is pretty strong.  I would probably use litsea with a combo of lemon and orange.


----------



## HowieRoll (Jul 8, 2017)

You may be interested in checking out Modern Soapmaking's EO Calc.  They have generously shared many EO blends and you can find them by selecting the EO(s) you'd like to use and then see what blends they suggest.  Currently, however, it doesn't look like citronella is an option, but litsea cubeba is.

http://www.eocalc.com/

At the top is also a "Calculate Your Usage Rate" tab that is helpful with figuring out how much to use based on the size of your batch oil weight.

Personally, I'm a fan of mint soaps and absolutely love me a good litsea/lemongrass/peppermint blend.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 8, 2017)

ZANY’S BLIMEY EO BLEND

1 part lemon
1 part litsea
2 parts lime


----------



## CaraBou (Jul 9, 2017)

Patch - to spice it up!


----------



## Millie (Jul 9, 2017)

bumbleklutz said:


> Thanks so much!  I was thinking either basil or rosemary, but wasn't sure.   I do like foodie type scents. Thinking about that combo is making me hungry.


Those combos would be nice! Sage would also pair well with those lemony scents.


----------



## lsg (Jul 9, 2017)

Sage and lemongrass is a great combination.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Jul 9, 2017)

Everyone posted some nice advice! I would like to second that use these with citrus ( lemon, sweet orange, grapefruit, mandarin, bergamot if you are ok with higher price). Or pair it with mints! Citrus mint is quite pleasant. Though these two probably are stronger than sweet orange or lemon, grapefruit. Yum!!!


----------



## bumbleklutz (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks to everyone for all the suggestions!  I decided to splurge and get a few Eos to try out some of the blends everyone suggested.  I'm getting sweet orange, basil, and cedar wood to try out some of these blends on cotton balls so I can get an idea of what smells good to me.


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 11, 2017)

bumbleklutz said:


> Thanks to everyone for all the suggestions!  I decided to splurge and get a few Eos to try out some of the blends everyone suggested.  I'm getting sweet orange, basil, and cedar wood to try out some of these blends on cotton balls so I can get an idea of what smells good to me.



Just be aware that citrus EOs don't stick well in CP soap. 
They are beautiful in liquid soap.


----------

